# O radu foruma > Obavijesti administratora >  Pratite Rodin kalendar aktivnosti na forumu

## ivarica

mozda ga dosad niste primijetile/i
gore lijevo na traci
http://forum.roda.hr/calendar.php

 :Smile:

----------

